
Slack stock surges at debut, values company at more than $25B - artsandsci
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-slack-tech-listing/slack-stock-surges-at-debut-values-company-at-more-than-25-billion-idUSKCN1TL19M
======
mg794613
I am probably being a simpleton here, but: Why do we keep doing this? We
_KNOW_ this company won't make that kind of money, or it's worth. It's a chat
app. No adverts. No costs that would make up that evaluation. Why? Why do we
keep bullshitting each other? Why do we evaluate a chat app like this? Who is
going to get all this money? The people that made it?

